# Cricket...Goodbye, My Friend



## Smokey596

When I lost Rex, I just couldn't stand my empty home, so I went looking for a couple of new friends. The lady who was fostering you along with a dozen or so other cats held you up and said how special you were...that you could communicate with just your eyes and the look on your face, and she was right. She said you and Ellie would make a good pair, so I said yes. While she was getting the paperwork ready she told her young son, "She's taking Cricket", and the little boy jumped up and yelled, "Cricket?! I have to say goodbye to Cricket!" and he ran off to do so. 

Then when I took you to the vet the first time, it happened to be the one that also vaccinated all of the cats at the foster home. And when the assistant saw the lady's name on the paper she asked which cats I got. Her next response was, "Cricket! You have Cricket?!" and she rushed over to see you. 

Everyone loved you, Cricket. When Auntie Debs came to take care of you all those times I was away, she always told me what a good boy you were...rubbing your feet on her shoes and sticking your head in her glass of iced tea. :lol: And when John would come over, he always looked at you and said, "That's a great cat!" You sure were. 

You had great big round green eyes and a broad nose and such big ears. Poor Cricky...you got a lot of ear infections and hated that medicine, but you were such a good boy. You always gave me a "foot massage" when I came home. You liked to jump onto the counter, then the 'fridge, and then up onto the tops of the cabinets to walk around and sit down.

You loved to sleep in the bed with me, and you always had to be touching me. Your little foot would be against my back, or you would roll over onto your side and lay your head in my hand. I loved that, Cricket. And you had the best meow. You made kind of a "Rowr" sound as you looked at me just as though you were talking about something very important. I'm sure you were. You hated it when I sang or whistled, and you would come right up and get in my face then and say "Rowr!" 

You loved to play with your bat. I'd toss it into the air and you'd shake your head quickly from side to side as you watched it fall and then ran after it. And you loved that weird purple striped cat/mouse thing...rolling and rolling on it and licking it. And your string! :lol: That red shoestring that you picked up in your mouth and dragged around the house making "Rrrrowr" noises, then...well, there's a reason we called it your girlfriend. :lol:

Sweet, simple-minded, lovable Cricket. I always told people you couldn't hurt a fly if you stepped on it. I'm so sorry you got sick. You had several illnesses over the years and even a couple of surgeries, but I never knew at the end that you were sick until it was too late. We hardly had time to say goodbye.  But after not being able to be with Ellie in her final moments I was not about to let the same thing happen with you. I held you in my arms as you left. You didn't go as easy as I'd wished, but I held you tight and petted you and kissed you and held on long after you were gone, just to make sure. 

I miss you, Cricket, my Cricky. I never, ever forgot how lucky I was to get such a special guy. You made me so happy. Thank you, buddy.


----------



## 510picker

I'm so sorry for your loss. Reading your post reminds me of the special moments I've had with cats we've lost. Treasure the memories and never forget those special times. We got two sisters in April and I can't imagine life without them. It's time to create some new memories. Once again, sorry for your loss. Cricket sounds like an amazing cat!


----------



## minikin44

I'm so sorry... this made me cry, so I know what it must be doing to you. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that he knew how much you loved him, and that you were strong when he needed you to be and let him go... He's at the Bridge now, and he'll be there waiting for you someday.


----------



## spirite

You gave us such a wonderful sense of what Cricket was like. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

That was a beautiful tribute to your baby. I'm so sorry for your loss.
When the time is right you might adopt another baby in need in honor of your special Cricket. It does the heart good to know you saved another sweet soul. When the time is right.
Hugs!


----------



## Smokey596

Thank you, everyone. I appreciate it. I still have Snow Kitty (the stray I brought in two years ago) and Girly, my dad's cat that I inherited when he passes away. But Cricket and Ellie were my babies. 

I've been looking for an urn for Cricket, but today I found this nice wooden box and I bought it for him. He is in there along with his red shoestring that he carried around the house and his weathered plush Halloween bat that he liked to play with.


----------



## minikin44

That's a lovely box for your Cricket and his favorite things. I'm sure he's looking down happily from above and just wants to know that his mommy will be ok without him for now...


----------



## marie5890

Thank you so much for sharing...

Im having a dreadly sad day today, myself. I miss my Blues dreadfully...


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the best you could for him and were with him at the end.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

Your story about your baby has really touched my heart. I think especially because our Cricket looks just like my "Littleman."
So sorry, I know the deep pain of loosing a furbaby. I have a special locket that I wear for mine. 
Wishing you happier days blessed with only good memories.................


----------



## Arianwen

I'm afraid I've only just seen this - I just want to say how very sorry I am for you.


----------



## BigDaveyL

I am very sorry for your loss. Cricket sounded like a sweet little boy.


----------



## Smokey596

Thanks again to everyone for the good thoughts. It's getting easier, but then...that's the hard part too...when you think you might forget them.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

That won't happen. Your sadness will be replaced with happy memories of your baby. Mine passed two years ago before thanksgiving and a day doesn't go by that I don't think or remember him in some way. They live in our hearts forever................


----------



## marie5890

Smokey596 said:


> Thanks again to everyone for the good thoughts. It's getting easier, but then...that's the hard part too...when you think you might forget them.


I understand, Smokey. Completely. I think we are about in the same part of this journey. And it's not easy...

And its cause a great deal of anxiety in me, and I am not sure how to deal with that, either.


----------



## minikin44

Smokey & Marie, your babies would not want you to worry like that or be anxious... they're well and happy now, and want you to be happy too. Just take it one day at a time, and find ways to distract yourself. I read a lot after my dog died; it helped to get my head out of this world and into "another."


----------



## Hairball74

I don't know you, and I didn't know Cricket. But your post has touched my heart. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emma clarke

So sorry to hear of your sad news x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

